
SDK published for Ouya - Apache 2.0 licensed - jonny_eh
http://www.ouya.tv/its-open-season/
======
shadowmint
It's a little odd they're making a big deal of how it's all Apache licensed
(<http://www.ouya.tv/the-o-word/>) saying:

    
    
        Please note that we’re still working on releasing the 
        source code for various elements of the ODK — and since 
        some of it is compiled object code, you won’t have access
        (at least not today) to every single line we’ve written. 
    

When the ODK doesn't contain _any_ sources for stuff other than the samples,
but hey, it is a work in progress I guess.

(nb. as per other threads, the ODK is just providing controller, in-app
purchase and launcher support; they're not repackaging the google SDK, which
is nice to see~)

~~~
saurik
> they're not repackaging the google SDK, which is nice to see

They are actually not allowed to do so anymore, as of about a month and a half
ago; Google decided they didn't want to be quite so open going forward.

> Section 3.4 of Google's new terms, which were updated Tuesday, reads, "You
> agree that you will not take any actions that may cause or result in the
> fragmentation of Android, including but not limited to distributing,
> participating in the creation of, or promoting in any way a software
> development kit derived from the SDK."

\-- [http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57550824-93/google-
modifies...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57550824-93/google-modifies-
android-sdk-to-battle-platform-fragmentation/)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4793068>

------
jpxxx
\--Setup Instructions for the OUYA ODK--

Windows: TBD

Eclipse: TBD

... and no working homescreen, no friends lists, no simulator capable of
working with the controllers, a dummy API for the store, no final hardware, no
final controller, no documented UX+UI guidelines, and it's shipping in March?

My faith falters.

------
tzaman
Truth be told, I'd rather pay $500 (or more) for a powerful console than $100
for OUYA - I guess it's addressing a very specific market, but it's not
hardcore gamers (although I don't have much time to play lately, I consider
myself one).

That being said, I'm happy for Steam's Big Picture, where I can actually build
a HTPC myself and still enjoy the living room coziness for playing.

~~~
mtgx
Of course it's not for a hardcore gamer. I used to be a hardcore gamer when in
high-school. These days I don't have time nor the patience to get into many
hardcore games. I'd much rather enjoy playing a simpler and more entertaining
indie game for 30 minutes or an hour every now and then.

I also think its biggest market in the long term may be for young kids, like
from 5-12 year old. That being said, I hope they upgrade it with more powerful
and more modern ARM chips as soon possible.

~~~
dkhenry
I am right there with you. At one time I spent hours and hours playing
"Hardcore" games, tweaking settings for better frame rates. Studying forums
and websites for multilayer strategies and tip. Now I really would like
something I can sit down with my five year old and play together. Or spend
that precious hour after bed time and before my bed time playing. I don't
necessarily have time for the six hour game marathon any more. I don't think I
am alone as there is a whole generation that grew up like me that is now in
the same position I am. I think there will still be a hardcore market, but I
think it will transition from the mass market to an enthusiast market.

~~~
Dylan16807
Spending a lot of time tweaking settings really has nothing to do with how
hardcore of a gamer you are. It's a time vs. money trade-off; you can spend an
extra hundred bucks to get the same performance as a tweaked cheaper version.

------
killahpriest
_the Dev Console has an early early early (you get that?) version of what our
console UI will look like._

Can somebody explain the joke?

~~~
Hytosys
I don't think it's a joke, just reaffirming the repetition to ensure people
are expecting a more complete design.

------
jonny_eh
And people said it couldn't be done. Now it's time for people to move the goal
post again!

~~~
kevingadd
The people criticizing OUYA weren't criticizing their ability to ship a
thousand developer units or an SDK and you know it.

~~~
hahainternet
In many cases they were. I had friends assert they'd take the money and run.
Whether they'll ship the rest of the consoles on time or not I don't know, but
having a thousand working examples sent out to your primary advocates 3 months
beforehand seems pretty promising.

~~~
duiker101
it might be a bit early to say "working" but still I admit I am one of those
sceptics that believes ouya will be a huge disappointment for most people...I
hope they will be able to prove me wrong.

~~~
hahainternet
Well if they shipped out 1200 developer consoles with higher than a 0.1%
broken rate then I'd say we're soon to see some drama.

On the other hand we might see positive reports. I'm sceptical but not as
cynical as you :)

------
DodgyEggplant
shipped. delivered.

~~~
kenshiro_o
That tells nothing about quality of delivery. I'd rather wait to see what
comes out of it before proclaiming success.

------
cooldeal
In the video, they again claim that all the games will be free to play when
they mean that all games will have what is essentially a demo version. Saying
they're free to play is misleading.

